# Peruvian Walnut



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I dropped by my wood supplier today to pick up some sassafras to make into cutting boards for Christmas, as, heck it's only -2º today so I can still work in my unheated shed.... On the way over to the sassafras, he showed me some Peruvian walnut at $5.50/bd.ft. As soon as I saw it, I knew I was taking some home. So I got my sassafras for the 6 small cutting boards that I am making, but I got two 2' x 17" pieces of the walnut for my relatives who do heavy duty cooking. 

Now, am I wrong in thinking that walnut is a naturally oily wood, and I won't really have to finish it much, or should I give it the heavy coating of mineral oil that I put on my sassafras boards? The wood is gorgeous, even unfinished, very dark and smooth.


----------



## TramondKrick (Jul 4, 2012)

I have used it in the past and really liked it. I have made boxes with it and used it as trim in our small bathroom with some Oak. It is soft and the dust is messy. It can have voids? what ever you call it when the cells of the wood have really open areas. Like cardboard from the side if that makes sense. It is darker than most US Walnut I have seen and the pores are more open. It machines easily and took a finish well.

Thanks in advance,
Tramond


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Roger; It's the middle of August? Where are you that it's dropped to -2 already?!
(OK, Calgary I could understand...  )


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Dan--the original post was last December!!

I was looking for his location when i saw the date--i had the same question!!

earl


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I made both the cutting boards, finished them with mineral oil, and the recipients were very happy to get them. They look gorgeous, like dark chocolate with a few darker streaks. It made the darkest sawdust I've ever seen. And it was 25ºC today. Comfortable.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

The Warthog said:


> They look gorgeous, like dark chocolate with a few darker streaks.


I can't seem to find the pics.


----------

